# deworming question



## dwbonfire (Dec 5, 2013)

i have a 3 month old jersey calf we are raising for meat. he is eating hay and southern states jump start pellet. pasture is not available right now. he is in with an angus calf, so I do not know whos stool is whos, but one is somewhat softer than the others and I assume it is his. he has quite the pot belly look to him, and even a friend of mine agreed. im not used to a jerseys build, though I do know they will be more boney in their hips and top line than an angus calf. its his belly that has me wondering if he is wormy. I have cydectin pour on for cattle on hand. what types of worms are usually suspected for calves/cows? with my angus I have never dewormed and they are so hardy, so I am not really educated on what kind of worms I would be dealing with. the stools in the pen are formed but just softer, not puddles or anything. his appetite is good. I know the best thing to do would be have a stool sample run, but that's not an option for me. I am in debt to my vet and currently trying to pay it off and cannot tack anything more on my bill. its just not an option, so what could I assume I am dealing with and would cydectin be the best wormer for him?


----------



## Andrei (Dec 5, 2013)

Garlic.
Straight or juiced.


----------



## dwbonfire (Dec 6, 2013)

how much? will that really cover all worms I may be dealing with?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)

dwbonfire said:


> how much? will that really cover all worms I may be dealing with?



Depends on the wormload and kind of worms you have. Never seen garlic or ACV get rid of high worm loads, usually it is given more as a preventative.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 6, 2013)

I have used is whole and next day seen the worms.
Then I crushed it and add water and give it individually with a syringe on empty stomach and in one hour a lot of worms came out.
It is good for intestinal worms but not others.
And it is natural.


----------



## Azriel (Dec 6, 2013)

I've used the Safe Guard pelleted, it will cover the major worms and is very safe for calves.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 7, 2013)

Agree with Southern....we use the garlic barrier and ACV drench monthly as a preventative...first time this year after such a rainy winter and spring...that wasn't cutting it and also had one with lung worm...so pulled out the big guns...chemical wormer and it worked.  I prefer to go organic and natural when possible, but am not going to risk the health of the sheep.  When they need a chemical wormer, they will get it!!!


----------



## dwbonfire (Dec 15, 2013)

well I decided to go with a chemical wormer just to be on the safe side and to be surely effective. his belly just looked so big tonight and I was worried so I used the cydectin cattle pour on. I went by the dosage on the box for 110lb. I used a syringe and dropped it down his back from withers to tail. I tried my best to get it right down on skin and not on hair. is this the correct way to apply?


----------



## dwbonfire (Dec 16, 2013)

this is what he is passing today. small white worms or pieces of worms. they are not moving. my first guess is tapes?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes tapes.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks like he needs a bit more protein in his diet too.


----------



## Heather (Dec 18, 2013)

Our vet does the pour on dewormer for all of our cattle once a year.(angus).  I prefer to use Ivomec injectable just because I know when I give the shot the cow/calf is getting the medicine.  I wonder how much of the pour on actually gets absorbed.  We also had a family friend that swore by feeding pumpkins to cattle as a dewormer.  Good luck!


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 18, 2013)

Cydectin is not effective on tapeworms.  Use Safeguard.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree.
One of my *vet*s told me that for tapes the dosage is different. If using safeguard the effective dosage was 9cc per 100 lbs.
*You should check with your vet though for all dosage recommendations. Your vet will be more familiar for what to use and best dosage for your region.*
We have lots of lizards, skinks, frogs and toads... which means we have tapes.


----------

